# Can anyone help with the identity of this fish?



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

I have caught a few of these lately, but do not know what they are. Wonder if they are worth keeping.


----------



## Penn720 (Nov 1, 2013)

Looks like a hardtail. Mostly used for bait, but some people eatem', though I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Blue Runner aka hard tail.


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

smaller ones=king bait; BIG ones=jack bait


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Cut the head off, take the guts out, roll in flour/cornstarch, deep fry in peanut oil till the tail is "crispy", use soy sauce and lemon or ponzu sauce and enjoy....


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Caught a big red on a head last summer.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

For the longest time I thought blue runners and hardtails were different. Since some come with blue Fins like that one and some come with yellow. (Not baby jack crevalle). So I thought blue runners were blue and hardtails were yellow. Lol


----------



## Redchaser09 (May 12, 2014)

Hard tail caught a few lately also. I like the medium to small for big cut bait


----------



## Breeze46 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks all for the information. Anyone catching pompano on Pensacola beach lately?


----------

